# Final Catch of 2009 Season



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The last two days of the Colo. trapping season---fur was still coming in.
Pull'in traps at the end of a season always makes me feel a little bad, but this eases the pain.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey , nice pics. i feel the same afret season closes heretoo. Kind a empty.Thank god turkey season is coming. That will give me a boost !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

tjc1230--When dose your Turkey saeson start. You'll have to post some pics. of the tom you blast.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know the feeling well...I ended with a blanket beaver and that helped. I said Prayer giving thanks and asked for another season. Good trapping ! catch those in a box or foot steel ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We can only use cages here in Colorado.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The idea of trapping is getting more interesting to me every day. Do you treat it just like hunting, by gaining access from land owners or how do you find places to trap? How often do you check your traps?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris,

For me getting land to trap seems more easy than not....I have been at gas stations and farmers, ranchers and land owner will notice i have traps and ask me to come and get rid of the yote, beaver or what ever. I am only just learning Capcapper and a few others have been helping me along but I love learning from those who know. Always looking forward to see how my set worked. So yep try it...you might get hooked.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gott'a feel for those Texas guys tryin to find a place to trap or hunt. National forest starts about a mile from the ranch so I have access to 500,000 plus acres. I always do some pre-season scouting for sign and trap locations. 
Heres a tip on checking traps (I should start a tip of the week until trapping season starts again) Check traps daily but don't start til around 11:00 a.m. Some trappers run thier line right after daybreak but some furbearers are still on the move at 9-10 or 11 o'clock. If you checked your trap at 7:30 a.m. and the trap makes a catch at 10:00 a.m. (yes I know you have fur) that set is shut down now for 24 hrs or until you return the next day. Checking later in the day allows you to remove your 10:00 a.m. catch and have the set open and ready that night,increasing your chances for more fur.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

CATCAPPER------great advice-----after trapping for 48 years. i figured that one out. last year on the last day of fisher season. i didn't leave to pull my last sets til one in the after noon. it was 10 below and the old bones were creaken, so i left late. i still needed one more fisher to fill my limit. it was cold and fresh snow had fallen. just before a arrived at my last set fresh fisher tracks were heading for my set. he was there in the coni still warm ,and blood dripping from his nose. you can bet next year i'll be running my line a little later in the day. thanks for the eye opener------skip


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Used to Love trapping as a Kid but got away from it as an adult due to job situations ect. Thinkin I need to introduce my son to it though.My 85 year old Dad Still Sets Live catch traps on the Creek below his house, He is over 300 raccoons and several Bobcat as well as Beaver and fox in the last couple years, good pics Catcapper!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Reid---Hunt'in and trapp'in tends to keep kids going in the right direction. You & your dad could really give him a good start. It's great that your dad still runs a line at that age. If I make it that far I'll be do'in the same thing.


----------

